# Disney Plus: James Earl Jones lässt KI die Stimme von Darth Vader übernehmen



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney Plus: James Earl Jones lässt KI die Stimme von Darth Vader übernehmen*

					James Earl Jones, der Sprecher von Darth Vader, hat seine Stimme digital aufnehmen lassen, damit sie jederzeit für Darth Vader genutzt werden kann. Für den 91-Jährigen ist es eine Arbeitserleichterung, für Disney eine zukünftige Absicherung durch die Software "Respeecher". Lesen Sie daher im Folgenden mehr zur Technik und wie sie eingesetzt werden kann. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney Plus: James Earl Jones lässt KI die Stimme von Darth Vader übernehmen*


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2022)

Die viel dringendere Frage mMn:

Hat Leonard Nimoy das auch gemacht?


----------



## Standeck (25. September 2022)

Gibt noch viel mehr Stimmen wo Man das machen könnte. Unzählige Deutsche Synchronsprecher die nicht mehr wollen oder tot sind. Norbert Gastell zum Beispiel (ua. Stimme von Homer) oder Wolfgang Hess (Bud Spencer, Gimli)


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (26. September 2022)

... und ganz aktuell Sylvester Stallone in "Samaritan" 
Irgendwie sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumindest die ersten Minuten


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> ... und ganz aktuell Sylvester Stallone in "Samaritan"
> Irgendwie sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumindest die ersten Minuten


Wobei Jürgen Prochnow wohl schon öfter Silvester Stallone gesprochen hat.
U.a. in Rocky.


----------



## Standeck (26. September 2022)

KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> ... und ganz aktuell Sylvester Stallone in "Samaritan"
> Irgendwie sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumindest die ersten Minuten


Ja der Mann kann aufgrund einer Krankheit und des Alters nicht mehr. Hat auch Arnold Schwarzenegger und Terence Hill gesprochen.


----------

